# How much does your Havadoggie weigh?



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

How much does your Havadoggie weigh? 

I would like to limit this to dogs that are adults, about 18 months and older. 

I have separated the poll into males and females. I presume that males are generally going to weigh more than females, but we shall see.

You are able to vote more than once if you have more than one dog.

The poll is open to Hava pure-breds and Hava mixes.

The results should be interesting!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

I’m interested in the results too.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Good idea Popi, fascinating and I will be checking back to keep track too.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I'd like to know how much the handsome Ricky weighs.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tere said:


> I'd like to know how much the handsome Ricky weighs.


His weight varies from 14.8 to 15.3, so I say 15 pounds. He is 11" at the shoulder. He is on the larger side for a Havanese. We leave him in a full, thick coat year round, so he looks even bigger. He was the biggest in his litter (3 males, 2 females) I don't know his birth weight.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks. I keep trying to see a larger picture of the handsome one and I can't figure out this forum. He is the size of my Bichon Frise that passed away. I thought he was perfect!
My Shadow(Havanese) is 11 inches tall and weighs 10.4 lbs. at 2 years old. He seems skinny to me. When I got him at 10 months, he was only 7 lbs. and needed to put some weight on. He had been shaved right down by his former owner and was not very attractive. 
Thanks for doing the survey. It's interesting to see the range of weights.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tere said:


> Thanks. I keep trying to see a larger picture of the handsome one and I can't figure out this forum. He is the size of my Bichon Frise that passed away. I thought he was perfect!
> My Shadow(Havanese) is 11 inches tall and weighs 10.4 lbs. at 2 years old. He seems skinny to me. When I got him at 10 months, he was only 7 lbs. and needed to put some weight on. He had been shaved right down by his former owner and was not very attractive.
> Thanks for doing the survey. It's interesting to see the range of weights.


Ricky in his garden









According to Ricky's Vet, Ricky is a long and lanky, big boned Havanese. When Ricky is wet in his bath, he looks like a long legged Dachshund. The Vet thinks Ricky is perfect weight.

Rather than relying on the Internet, I would check with Shadow's Vet on what recommendation he would give for his weight. A dog's structural anatomy with all that hair can be so deceiving with regards to their weight.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Ricky is beautiful! I love his hair. If my high-spirited boy were loose in that great garden, he have all those pretty flowers dug up in no time at all! I think Ricky would be a willing helper. He has a glow of mischief in those eyes!
I "think" my Wildman will grow his hair out after the summer months! The vet thinks his weight is perfect for his bone structure. He is a petite boy with a lot of energy. He is not a dog to refuse a bit of food of any type. Any type of medication is a different tale of woe and misery. It takes the jaws of life to get his mouth open if he does not wish to take a pill!
I didn't realize the strongwilled nature of the Havanese!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tere said:


> Ricky is beautiful! I love his hair. If my high-spirited boy were loose in that great garden, he have all those pretty flowers dug up in no time at all! I think Ricky would be a willing helper. He has a glow of mischief in those eyes!


http://yoursmiles.org/msmile/fun/m0139.gif You have nooooooo idea! "El travieso" in Ricky's signature below means "the mischiefmaker" in Spanish. Ricky prefers high energy, high spirited dogs, of whatever breed, to match his energy level. He gets bored quickly with low energy dogs. 


> I didn't realize the strongwilled nature of the Havanese!


Yes, some Havanese can be very strong willed, at times stubborn, and always one step ahead in thinking. It is in their nature because they are so smart. The trick is teaching them discipline starting at an early age and redirection when they are exhibiting undesirable behavior (like tearing up a flower garden). :wink2:


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I had no idea but the picture in your signature has captured the personality of the handsome one! Ricky is a sweetie. Shadow and Ricky would be good friends. 
Mr. Shadow does not dig (yet)! But he loves to run full blast in his fenced yard, leaping over plants and anything else that might get in his way. His little paws send the mulch in the gardens flying and his little feet have torn up the grass. I resodded the back yard after one year with Shadow. He does enjoy his running and the type of grass we have here is not made for wild Havanese running! It will probably become an annual chore! He would be in trouble with his mama if he started to dig!


----------



## Vshort (Aug 20, 2018)

I can’t vote as my June is only 11 months but she is only about 7 lbs. I guess she could put on more weight but I think she’ll stay pretty small, right?


----------



## kodiakken (Oct 25, 2018)

Danny is 7 years old he was always at 11 to 12 pounds now that he is on medications he has gained about 2 pounds heavier. We are hoping he doesn't put on much more weight.
WE never ever had to watch or ration what he ate but we sure do now!!
Ken.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Hopefully, Danny is doing better with his medication. 
The survey seems to show that we have many more male Havs than females, at least on the forum. This Hav momma wishes that one of either sex lived near us for playtimes. There are so many dogs in my hood and my Shadow is the only Hav. There was another Hav before I got Shadow, the cutest black and white puppy that moved within his first year.


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

Tere said:


> Hopefully, Danny is doing better with his medication.
> The survey seems to show that we have many more male Havs than females, at least on the forum. This Hav momma wishes that one of either sex lived near us for playtimes. There are so many dogs in my hood and my Shadow is the only Hav. There was another Hav before I got Shadow, the cutest black and white puppy that moved within his first year.


No other Havs near us either. So Skye says "Take what you can get".


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My kashi weighs 23lbs but on weight management kibble and my Miya weighs 10.5 lbs


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky in his garden
> 
> View attachment 160668


What a great garden! I was ambitious last summer and planted so much but none of it survived. This summer I'm determined to figure out how to add drip lines to my irrigation system so I can have a pretty flower bed like that! I can handle everything except remembering to water. Which is like 90% of gardening.

My Hav is on the big side, too. I debated which box to tick because he was at the high end of 13 but a while ago I noticed he feels a tiny bit bigger. He hasn't gained more since then, but I'm pretty sure he's over 14 and he might need a little more exercise this summer! He's a pretty sturdy Hav so I'm not too stressed about it, but I do want him to feel good and to keep him fit and healthy  It's not like he's going to say, I'm feeling a little winded when I'm running around, I better stop stealing bacon.


----------



## RedSoxFan (Aug 22, 2017)

So interesting. Our choc havanese is 14 lbs. Shes extremely active and you can feel her ribs easily. Vet says shes perfect weight. But given the poll results, it looks like she's on the higher end. Odd because she appears smaller than other Havanese I have seen. Good poll.


----------



## penak (Mar 11, 2019)

I vote : male: 12.0 - 13.9


----------



## Sandi Davis Kubler (Jun 25, 2019)

*New puppy's weight*

Hi all, Maggie had her first weigh in and vet check this week. She is 8 weeks old and weighed 1.5 pounds. Any ideas on how big she'll get? I'm thinking that she will be on the small side.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Beautiful pup and garden.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

PNWAlan said:


> No other Havs near us either. So Skye says "Take what you can get".


Your Havi and mine look like twins. Mine has a black face with white whiskers and her back markings look almost exactly like yours. We have a 60lb Golden-doodle she hangs out with.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Male 9 1/2 pounds


----------



## Cmacleod (Sep 4, 2019)

Winston weighs 8 1/2 lbs and is 10 months old.


----------



## Mike H (May 24, 2018)

My havanese is 9.6 lbs at 1year 4 months. He is a tiny little guy. Funny after bathtime because he loses all his fluff and you can see his tiny little body. :grin2:


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

!0-11 pounds at 15 months. the range is due to different scales. one scale was 10.1 lbs, the other 11 even within the same week! he's been this weight a long time, which is right where the breeder thought.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Woods said:


> !0-11 pounds at 15 months. the range is due to different scales. one scale was 10.1 lbs, the other 11 even within the same week! he's been this weight a long time, which is right where the breeder thought.


Yeah, scales will only give you a "ballpark" figure when you talking about one pound difference. And it also depends on whether the dog is carrying a load of poop and/or when he has eaten or drank water relative to when he is weighed. Weighing just gives a rough idea.

The poll has sufficient response to gain a general indication of the range of Havanese weights. I think this can be helpful to anyone curious or concerned about their dogs weight. In general, it appears that males of the species weigh one to two pounds more than the females of the species.

Thanks everyone for participating in the poll. I will leave the poll open for further responses, but I think the trend has been set.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yeah, scales will only give you a "ballpark" figure when you talking about one pound difference. And it also depends on whether the dog is carrying a load of poop and/or when he has eaten or drank water relative to when he is weighed. Weighing just gives a rough idea.
> 
> The poll has sufficient response to gain a general indication of the range of Havanese weights. I think this can be helpful to anyone curious or concerned about their dogs weight. In general, it appears that males of the species weigh one to two pounds more than the females of the species.
> 
> ...


An interesting note is that several experienced breeders I know choose stud dogs on the SLIGHTLY smaller side and bitches right in the middle of the standard. (all else being equal) This keeps the size of puppies (and the breed in general) more moderate, and a bitch with a little more size has room for more puppies and often an easier time whelping than one on the bottom of the size range.

So, and this is PURE speculation... it may ALSO be that more of those bigger boys end up as pets, even if they are otherwise show/breed quality specimens. (besides the fact that you just NEED many fewer boys for breeding  )


----------



## jhcs (Mar 25, 2020)

I’ll be interested to see the final results. When are they considered fully grown? Marnie will be 8 mos. on the 11th.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

jhcs said:


> I'll be interested to see the final results. When are they considered fully grown? Marnie will be 8 mos. on the 11th.


In my opinion you can consider them fully grown at around 18 months but it can vary.

I will leave the poll open indefinitely, but with over 100 responses I think you can see what the general range is for both males and females.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## sema4dogz (Oct 22, 2019)

Corazon at 15 months old weighs 7.6 kilos, which is 16.7 pounds, putting her in the very top weight class for your poll. She is muscular and strong and absolutely not fat ( she will regularly and voluntarily go a day or more without eating ) 
I only know one other Havanese ,also a female and she is smaller and lighter . So I think Cora is just a big girl.

Sorry about the sideways photo , but does she look big to you? I know three is nothing to really give perspective of course.
I should add she is a purebred, I have the papers and the kennels are well known here in Australia.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This poll has been up for almost a year now. We have enough respondents to see some nice sine curves for both males and females. Using my experience with statistical analysis, most Havanese, on HF at least which in my opinion are pretty typical, fall into the 12 to 13.9 pound weight size. Using statistical weighting (I don't want to bore you with details) most females will be closer to a 12 pound weight while most males will fall closer to a 14 pound weight. So generalizing, a typical male will be about 2 pounds heavier than a typical female.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.havanese.org/files/HCAHorizonsVol4Issue4.pdf


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

sema4dogz said:


> Corazon at 15 months old weighs 7.6 kilos, which is 16.7 pounds, putting her in the very top weight class for your poll. She is muscular and strong and absolutely not fat ( she will regularly and voluntarily go a day or more without eating )
> I only know one other Havanese ,also a female and she is smaller and lighter . So I think Cora is just a big girl.
> 
> Sorry about the sideways photo , but does she look big to you? I know three is nothing to really give perspective of course.
> I should add she is a purebred, I have the papers and the kennels are well known here in Australia.


I straightened your pic. :grin2:

A 16lb dog is not a big dog. It's a small dog. She's perfect and gorgeous. My Havanese is around that weight. Patti isn't a fragile tiny dog. She's an easy dog to play with, she loves to play, run, jump and tease us.


----------



## Edie Swenson (Mar 16, 2020)

So sorry! I voted and then saw that this should be for adults. Please take out one vote for male under 8 lbs. (FYI-Archie is five months, and expected to be 8-10 lbs when grown.)


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

davetgabby said:


> http://www.havanese.org/files/HCAHorizonsVol4Issue4.pdf


For me, this was very accurate. Oliver was 4 lbs even at 11 weeks, 6 lbs at 16 weeks, and is between 10.5- 11 lbs at 15 months. He's been this weight for a long time now. If he gets to 12 lbs that would be double, and who knows, he might. But the formula is +/- 10-15 percent. My breeder's girls (from this sire & dam) tend to be small-8-9 lbs max and the boys are usually 10-11 lbs, so Ricky's Popi must be right with the size difference between males and females!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo weighs 15 pounds at age 17 months. He weighed just over 5 pounds when I got him at age 3 months. (Had to delay picking him up at breeders for two weeks because my mother died and I had to go to California for funeral.) Dad was big Havanese at 16 pounds. Mama was 10 pounds.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LUVmyHava said:


> Kojo weighs 15 pounds at age 17 months. He weighed just over 5 pounds when I got him at age 3 months. (Had to delay picking him up at breeders for two weeks because my mother died and I had to go to California for funeral.) Dad was big Havanese at 16 pounds. Mama was 10 pounds.


He's a pretty big boy, but there are lots of others his size! I say about my big boy, "more of him to love!"


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

My KC just turned 4 on Aug 4th. He is almost 19 lb with a long body. He is not over weight, but he is a big boy for a Havanese. I haven't been on this forum for over a year, but I use the knowledge gained from this site. This is a great group and I miss hearing about all of the other wonderful Havanese fur babies out there. KC has brought so much joy into our lives. He is sweet, playful, loving and can be very stubborn when he has his mind set on something.
His coat was long when we lived in Minnesota. We have been in Florida for over a year now and always keep him in a puppy cut for the 90 plus degree weather.










https://ios.pitapata.com/view.php/af2bec47fa170e848ee755cb2af0a5f2/1/4/17.png


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry! I voted before I read your question - Winston is 13.6 pounds and is only 7 months old! Not sure if you can remove my vote!


----------



## mlg (Feb 23, 2020)

One day when Ellie had brought me to helpless fury by doing the opposite of everything I told her, I thought to myself "she's just being a willful b..tch!" Then I felt a little guilty. Fortunately the next day was fine - as most are. But whenever she had to have the last word (of the final bark before she stopped), I kept thinking back to my sense that she can be very willful.

It's very relieving to see someone else make the same comment about this lovable, sweet and sometimes "impossible" breed  And yes, someday there will be at lease one more Havanese in my life.


----------

